# p5-IO-Compress-Zlib



## ccc (Sep 25, 2010)

hi

I have *p5-IO-Compress-Zlib* installed on my freeBSD 7.3 (Upgrade from 7.0):
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep p5-IO-Compress-Zlib
p5-IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015_1 Perl5 interface for reading and writing of (g)zip files
```
and I'd like to upgrade:
	
	



```
# portversion | grep "<"
p5-IO-Compress-Zlib
```
but cannot find in the new ports tree.


----------



## ohauer (Sep 25, 2010)

The port is replaced with p5-IO-Compress

See 
ports/UPDATING


> 20100921:
> AFFECTS: users of p5-Compress-Zlib, p5-IO-Compress-*
> AUTHOR: mm@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/archivers/p5-IO-Compress-Zlib/Attic/Makefile


----------

